# advice needed



## pug4 (Nov 1, 2003)

Linda,Thank you for your informative message regarding Caltrate 600 Plus with Vit. D. My mother has had IBS for over 30 years. She currently takes 2 or 3 Lomotils and 2 - 5 doses of Pepto Bismo every morning. Sometimes she takes Pramine also in order to get out the door in the morning. All of these seem to be necessary or she will have D and not be able to leave. She has NEVER been constipated, exept when she took Latronex a few years ago, which was taken off of the market. Latronex helped her, but she is hesitant to try it again, now that it is on back. She would love decrease the amount of medication she takes for D. She wants to start the Caltrate to see if it will help her. Do you have any advice? Thank you in advance.Sincerely,Her daughter


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Print off the info I can send it to you if you like and give it to her and tell her to try to follow it as close as she can. If she is on other meds check the side effect and see if that can be a problem. If she take a multi vitamin stop. Start with 1/2 tablet with her 3 meals and do that for 3 days and see what is goin on then. Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Linda,I went to your profile assuming I would see that you are a doctor. But it seems you are not. I know the poster here asked you for advice on calcium, of which you seem to be the expert, but do you feel totally comfortable telling someone to STOP their multivitamin? Do you know for sure that there is not a reason their doctor might have suggested they take it? I think it is important for all of us to remember we are not doctors, but rather people who have various experiences to offer as we look for ways to deal with our symptoms. There are many people who post here that I would love to tell them what they are doing is all wrong and they should STOP it, but I do not know their total situation and so do not. Even if someone asks for advice, we all need to remember that we do not know the whole story on anyone and need to temper our comments so they are not taken as gospel. Take care.


----------

